# Lamborghini countach replica Polishangel enhancement detail, Deeper Detail East Yorks



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, apologies for the lack of posts recently, I never get time!

Something a little different from almost a year ago, yes, I'm that far behind on write ups...

The vehicle in question, a lamborghini countach replica and what a lovely example. Booked in for an enhancement detail, keeping clear coat removal to a minimum and finishing with Polishangel Master Sealant.

On with some pics...

On arrival.





Hot day, so not many pics of the cleaning process... Trying to keep all panels cool and wet as I went along...













A few sun shots of the defects...









Nice engine 



Indoors and on with the machine process, starting with these...



Random pics of before and afters



























































































After 2 x applications of Polishangel Master Sealant... The finished article...

A very challenging but satisfying vehicle to work on.





















If you got this far, thanks for reading as always and any questions or comments welcome. All the best, Mike @ Deeper Detail.​


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

mike great job on the paint work looks like new


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks outstanding, can I ask what the original car is underneath?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

polac5397 said:


> mike great job on the paint work looks like new


Thanks P :thumb:


Christian6984 said:


> Looks outstanding, can I ask what the original car is underneath?


Cheers Christian. It is a kit car, so frame work underneath, done from the ground up. I was very impressed with the build and paint job.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

BOOM! great car, great colour and great work. Nice job


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Mike, top work as always:thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

transformed, nuff said.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

One of the better ones I've seen. Excellent work.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Stunning work there young man!! :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning car for sure and excellent work!!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Great work, love the 1" pad setup, must have been a blessing on a car like that


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fantastic work


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

What motor is in it?

Nice work!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Stunning work.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Why has nobody mentioned the Fair Ground in the background! 

That's awesome, and even if it is a replica! I wouldn't know! 

That car is cool!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work! My eyes hurt after seeing all the finished pics of the red


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent.... looks a million quid now... :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome work buddy ..


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

wow great work. looks like the cars just come out of the paint shop now.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely stuff chap. Kit cars can be very cool. My Dad had an Eagle SS. Looked like a spaceship as a child. 

Also interested in the engine.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Master Sealant applied by hand?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing work - jaw dropping stuff


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous work bud :argie:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

This is red how it should look like !!! Fantastic work Mike !

BTW which backing plate you used on the rotary ? Never seen such a small one !

Dan


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

stangalang said:


> BOOM! great car, great colour and great work. Nice job


Thanks Matt, appreciated. Some finickey areas, but we like a challenge :thumb:


unique detail said:


> Very nice Mike, top work as always:thumb:


Cheers Andy :thumb:


ted11 said:


> transformed, nuff said.


:thumb:


President Swirl said:


> One of the better ones I've seen. Excellent work.


:thumb:


ianrobbo1 said:


> Stunning work there young man!! :thumb:


Chers Ian


Dazzel81 said:


> Nice work fella :thumb:


Cheers Dazzel


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Stunning car for sure and excellent work!!


Thanks Ronnie :thumb:


ocdetailer said:


> Great work, love the 1" pad setup, must have been a blessing on a car like that


Cheers ocd, the 1" pad is good to get tight around badges etc, but do load up with polish very quickly... Plus I have to make the pads myself! 


Hasan1 said:


> Fantastic work


:thumb:


Ali said:


> What motor is in it?
> 
> Nice work!


Iirc it was a 5L TVR. Sounded nice 


Jack said:


> Stunning work.


Thanks Jack :thumb:


20vKarlos said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the Fair Ground in the background!
> 
> That's awesome, and even if it is a replica! I wouldn't know!
> 
> That car is cool!


Thanks Karlos. Ha ha, the fairground ride  


Wout_RS said:


> Nice work! My eyes hurt after seeing all the finished pics of the red


:thumb: My eyes were hurting sifting through the pics 


neilb62 said:


> Excellent.... looks a million quid now... :thumb:


Thanks Neil


tonyy said:


> Fantastic work:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy


dooka said:


> Awesome work buddy ..


Something a little different Rob


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> wow great work. looks like the cars just come out of the paint shop now.


:thumb: A few deeper marks remained, but overall you could tell it was a great spray job when it was originally built


gally said:


> Lovely stuff chap. Kit cars can be very cool. My Dad had an Eagle SS. Looked like a spaceship as a child.
> 
> Also interested in the engine.


Cheers Gally, 5L TVR engine :car:


gally said:


> Master Sealant applied by hand?


2 coats by hand a day apart, I wish I'd had the new passion for it, that has just been released!


Dan Clark said:


> Amazing work - jaw dropping stuff


Thanks Dan


bigslippy said:


> Fabulous work bud :argie:


Cheers bigslippy :thumb:


Ghostrider said:


> This is red how it should look like !!! Fantastic work Mike !
> 
> BTW which backing plate you used on the rotary ? Never seen such a small one !
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan. The backing plate I had to make prior to doing the job (and the pads too  )


Bill58 said:


> Great job!


Cheers Bill


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

harddrive said:


> Looks amazing! Great work!


Thanks for the comment hardrive


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's some kit car, great work & a stunning finish


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

that is pretty cool. nice colour and some turnaround there!


----------



## Spudey (Jun 13, 2011)

Great work and an amazing car, would never know it was a replica if I passed it on the road!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> That's some kit car, great work & a stunning finish





taz007 said:


> that is pretty cool. nice colour and some turnaround there!





Spudey said:


> Great work and an amazing car, would never know it was a replica if I passed it on the road!


Thanks for the comments guys. Appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing work shame this is a replica. 
I do however know a Gentlemen in Leicester (Lives next door to my uncle) who has a original Countach in the most amazing condition ever. He paid £40,000.00 and had it now valued at over £150,000 +.
They are seriously beautiful cars!

Again very good job though on the detail! hope the customer was pleased.

P.S If you want to see it look on the link. This is my uncles PDR
http://www.auto-dents.co.uk/

(Sorry for thread gloating) Just seen a oppurtunity to show an amazing car and abit of my uncles work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Great turn around! Customer will of been chuffed to bits with that and what an awesome car!!!


----------



## v12klr (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Fantastic work, looks like a good replica from the pictures too. Not an MR2 turbo shell suit Ferrari ebay special.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

fantastic job on one o the best kit cars of this I have seen. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Wow. That must have been quite the challenge. Must not be many areas where you could actually polish a 2x2 ft section. Must have needed to break it up into really small sections.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Great turn around! Customer will of been chuffed to bits with that and what an awesome car!!!


Thanks sk1pr, customer was pleased with the result, a long one though... 


v12klr said:


> Great work.


:thumb:


Streeto said:


> Fantastic work, looks like a good replica from the pictures too. Not an MR2 turbo shell suit Ferrari ebay special.


Cheers Streeto, it did look very well put together for sure, even the paintwork looked better than a lot of aftermarket paint jobs, no expense spared and well loved.


SBM said:


> fantastic job on one o the best kit cars of this I have seen. :thumb::thumb:


Thank you SBM :thumb:


DJBAILEY said:


> Wow. That must have been quite the challenge. Must not be many areas where you could actually polish a 2x2 ft section. Must have needed to break it up into really small sections.


It did take quite a number of days to complete and as you say, some finicky areas where I found myself using smaller pads and backing plates (3"-1") for more than half the car, plus extension tools, so I had to have some patience on this one


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bout time you dragged this one out Mike. Top work mate.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great.... I bet few would know its a replica... its a smasher....


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great and difficult work!

The car looks very well proportioned...less restrictions with a custom kit I guess. How was the interior? Often a telling area.

Still a kit car tho


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

What a job!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice, very difficult to reach places an some back ache i would guess!!

the engine cover I have found is always best to remove as it does save time...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Mike , excellent reflections and gloss !:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Bout time you dragged this one out Mike. Top work mate.


I'm sooo behind with write ups mate as you know... Look how long its took to reply to you lol


PaulN said:


> Looks great.... I bet few would know its a replica... its a smasher....


Thanks PaulN 


Bero said:


> Great and difficult work!
> 
> The car looks very well proportioned...less restrictions with a custom kit I guess. How was the interior? Often a telling area.
> 
> Still a kit car tho


The interior was done well imo. Custom black leather. Talking to a few different people, some of the kit cars done actually drove better than the originals, but obviously not worth as much 


PieBoy1994 said:


> What a job!


:thumb:


123quackers said:


> very nice, very difficult to reach places an some back ache i would guess!!
> 
> the engine cover I have found is always best to remove as it does save time...


Thanks. Yep, some back ache gained along the way. it would have been nice to remove the engine cover, but the owner wasn't present for the duration of the detail, so I thought it vest leaving the car in one piece 


Eurogloss said:


> Great work Mike , excellent reflections and gloss !:thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thank you Mario, I hope you are well mate :thumb:


----------

